# Cela point ne luy haicte



## stefano1488

Bonjour à tous.
Ma question concerne un film que j'ai revu il a quelques semaines aprè presque vingt ans, "Tous les matins du monde".
Dans une scène, on montre le personnage de Sainte-Coulombe qui enseigne la musique a ses deux filles, et elles chantent le début d'une chanson du XVIème siècle, "Une jeune fillette".
Je ne connais pas, ou j'ai des doutes, à propos de quelques expressions utilisées dans le texte de la chanson.

En particulier, cette-ci:

"Outre son gré on l'a rendu' nonnette
Cela point ne luy haicte
dont vit en grand' douleur."

Je dirais (peu à près littéralement):
"Contro la sua volontà (o suo malgrado) ne hanno fatto una suorina
Questo non le ..... punto
Per cui vive in gran dolore".

Ma question: que signifie "haicter"?

Après, on dit:

"Qu'a mes parens ne puis mander n'escrire".
"Poiché ai miei genitori non posso scrivere, né posso chiamarli"?

Et encore:
"Que ne m'a-t-on donnee
a mon loyal amy"

Je ne connais pas cet usage de "que" au début d'un phrase négative.


PS Je sais qu'il s'agit de plusieurs questions, mais le texte de cette chanson est difficile à comprendre en plusieurs points.
Merci.


----------



## itka

> "Contro la sua volontà (o suo malgrado) ne hanno fatto una suorina
> Questo non le* piace* punto





> "Que ne m'a-t-on donnee
> a mon loyal amy"


Si usa ancora oggi quel modo di dire (con il congiuntivo) : _"Que ne puis-je être parmi vous ce soir !"_. Esprime il rimpianto di qualcosa.
Più o meno, il senso è :
_Perché non mi hanno data al mio amico !_

Per il resto, sono d'accordo con le tue traduzioni.


----------



## nestore

Salve Stefano!

Trattandosi di una canzone del 1500,  a livello ortografico e lessicale, il testo presenta parecchie differenze rispetto al francese contemporaneo.

* Cela point ne luy haicte: questo non le piace affatto*    Haicter (être bien disposé envers quelqu'un, réjouir, faire plaisir) non mi par che si usi più.




Nestore

P.S.: son arrivato in ritardo!!


----------



## stefano1488

Nono, grazie tante, Nestore e Itka.


----------



## stefano1488

nestore said:


> *Cela point ne luy haicte: questo non le piace affatto* Haicter (être bien disposé envers quelqu'un, réjouir, faire plaisir) non mi par che si usi più.


 
In effetti dalla frase il senso era quello, ma non sapevo dell'esistenza della parola "haicter" e tanto meno sapevo cosa significasse.
Stesso discorso per la costruzione con "que" al negativo.
Per questo motivo mi serviva il conforto del parere di qualcuno che sapesse.


----------



## Cam-Ann

Solo il contesto mi ha permesso d'indovinare il senso della parola "haicte". Sia per il vocabolario, le espressioni o l'ortografia, questo testo è molto diverso dal francese moderno. Se dite per esempio a un Francese di oggi "cela point ne me haicte", di sicuro non vi capirá! L'avrete probabilmente intuito, ma come parlante nativa vi lo confermo


----------

